# Sintoamplificadores Sony STR-KG700 por dentro



## LuisTesla (May 1, 2013)

Para los curiosos como yo, una mirada de como vienen armados estos bichos, le saque la carcaza para sopletearlo y comparto las imagenes.












[


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Ene 1, 2014)

¿que tal? ¿que tal es la calidad de audio de esta clase de equipos? ¿no son pocos esos dos capacitores para todo el equipo?


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 1, 2014)

Saludos Ivan, yo no tengo conocimientos tecnicos sobre amplificadores, asi que sobre la dimension o cantidad de capacitores no sabria contestarte ( aunque a mi tambien me parece mal dimensionado). 

 Si te puedo decir que el sonido es bastante decente, y logra su cometido. Ahora bien cuando los pruebo con otros bafles se nota que le falta polenta (cuerpo, dinamismo dirian algunos audiófilos de amplificadores )  y los watts RMS que especifican comienzan a notarse muy dudosos.

  Lo mejor de este modelo (cuando aun se comercializaba en Argentina), era su precio , y las prestaciones de procesamiento de sonido para Home Theater. Como el microfono que trae para calibrar la el equipo automaticamente deacuerdo a la sala., lo que me parecio pintoresco, y una modalidad para poder modificar el texto de las funciones de entrada ( Sat, cd, DVD ) y asi poder renombrarlas a nuestro gusto, (yo le puse NOTEBOOK a una de ellas.). 

  Digamos que cambiandole la parte de amplificacion, queda un excelente sintomaplificador


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Ene 1, 2014)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Saludos Ivan, yo no tengo conocimientos tecnicos sobre amplificadores, asi que sobre la dimension o cantidad de capacitores no sabria contestarte ( aunque a mi tambien me parece mal dimensionado).
> 
> Si te puedo decir que el sonido es bastante decente, y logra su cometido. Ahora bien cuando los pruebo con otros bafles se nota que le falta polenta (cuerpo, dinamismo dirian algunos audiófilos de amplificadores )  y los watts RMS que especifican comienzan a notarse muy dudosos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta y feliz año! es que acabo de ver uno similar a muy buen precio y especifica 620w rms! es el Sony HT-DDW685, es 5.2 pero los parlantes satelitales los veo demasiado pequeños para los 100w rms que supuestamente tira por cada canal, tengo una potencia que tira 100w en 8 ohm cada canal y la verdad con un canal muevo dos bafles, asi que por eso viene la duda, tambien veo que por dentro tiene varios transistores, e integrados, me parece muy poco esos capacitores, de hecho mi amplificador de  200rms tiene los mismos, ¿podes subir fotos del equipo completo? ¿algun video funcionando? si se puede, sino no hay problema, es que nunca escuche uno, saludos  y gracias


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 1, 2014)

Ivan, esas fotos demuestran todo el equipo. Con respecto a los componentes del amplificador, como te dije no tengo conocimientos, asi que si tiene menos o mas componentes para dar mas potencia de salida es algo que no puedo opinar. 

 Con respecto a un video funcionando, no te servira de mucho, sobre todo para escuchar su sonido. Veo que tenes mas curiosidad por saber  como funciona un sintoamplificador para home theater. Tenes que imaginarte que es como un minicomponente con mas salida para parlantes, y mas entrada auxiliares,  con diferente modos de procesamiento digital de señal para crear efectos surround, decodificar señales (DTS dolby  .. etc) .  Lo que realmente varia su calidad es el tipo de amplificador que trae, ya que buscando el integrado que trae este SONY, tambien lo trae un modelo de la Marca DENON, y ese modelo tiene un mejor amplificador ( Transformador toroidal y esas cosas).

  Un abrazo


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Ene 1, 2014)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Ivan, esas fotos demuestran todo el equipo. Con respecto a los componentes del amplificador, como te dije no tengo conocimientos, asi que si tiene menos o mas componentes para dar mas potencia de salida es algo que no puedo opinar.
> 
> Con respecto a un video funcionando, no te servira de mucho, sobre todo para escuchar su sonido. Veo que tenes mas curiosidad por saber  como funciona un sintoamplificador para home theater. Tenes que imaginarte que es como un minicomponente con mas salida para parlantes, y mas entrada auxiliares,  con diferente modos de procesamiento digital de señal para crear efectos surround, decodificar señales (DTS dolby  .. etc) .  Lo que realmente varia su calidad es el tipo de amplificador que trae, ya que buscando el integrado que trae este SONY, tambien lo trae un modelo de la Marca DENON, y ese modelo tiene un mejor amplificador ( Transformador toroidal y esas cosas).
> 
> Un abrazo



me referia a los parlantes!! s decir todo el equipo ,literalmente hablando, lo del video decia porque a traves de eso se suele apreciar algo de como suena. ya se que no es la mejor forma pero si se podia se podia, si conozco lo que es un home pero jamas escuche uno jaja, gracias , saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 1, 2014)

Aca encontre una imagen del equipo completo, por que no le he sacado al mio
http://repositorio2.masoportunidades.com.ar/ARG01/242/38/10908807/fotos//10908807_3_2011418_3_33_32.jpg

El Subwoofer es de 8 Pulgadas para que tengas el tamaño de referencia. 
Como se escucha un home? mira si estas escuchando una pelicula en Dolby digital por ejemplo, los parlantes surroun no se sentiran los dialogos solo sonido ambiente, el central tendra los dialogos y sonidos principales, y los frontales acompañana el sonido principal del frontal, todo depende de como lo hayan "paneado" la banda sonora, digamos que ya es un tema de sonido multicanal, que es interesante, yo solia ser un fanatico de estos efectos de sonido.

Aca hay un post sobre esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/filosofando-sobre-audio-5-1-a-81192/

abrazo


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 26, 2015)

Saludos, Foro

Quería dar a conocer mi inquietud sobre los Integrados de Sonido Multicanal que traen los sintoamplificadores.En este caso particular los de los Sintoamplificadores Sony

Hace unos 3 años compré un sintoamplificador Sony 





Hice un post sobre el mismo con fotos :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sintoamplificador-str-kg700-dentro-97654/

 Resulta que es un sintoamplificador muy basico con un amplificador de audio que no se compara con las lineas mas altas de sony ni con marcas mas reconocidas en el ambito.

 Lo interesante es que por ser Sony tiene los efectos de sonido envolvente de la marca, y otros sistemas de decodificación de sonido multicanal por un bajo precio. 

 Si bien es un sistema 5.1 no cuenta con sistemas de decodificación de sonido 6.1 y 7.1 por la simple razon logica que no tiene esa cantidad de canales Fisicos amplificados.

 Fue así que adquiri otro sintoamplificador Sony de 6.1 canales para probar este sistema que no tenia el primero. Pero cuando me puse a investigar el Integrado de Sony 5.1




 ohh! Sorpresa resulta que es el mismo integrado que utiliza un modelo superior que es 7.1 , no solo eso, viene preparado para decodificar 7.1 canales. 

 Esto yo no lo sabia, es nuevo para mi, pero la conclusión logica es que para modelos mas economicos solo activan pocas funciones del chip aunque este sirva para hacer mas cosas.

 Otro Dato curioso, es que en el display se pueden ver los sectores con las funciones de salidas de canal, por supuesto que nunca se iluminan.

  Una pregunta seria, es posible con el datasheet del Integrado , activar las funciones faltantes completando el pcb???  (pregunta de un ignorante en esta materia)


----------



## proteus7 (Ene 27, 2015)

pues necesitas ver el datasheet de ese integrado para saber como funciona , pero la cuestion es que  ordenes le manda el procesador a ese integrado, tal vez le este mandando la orden para que active solo ciertos canales y los demas que no ocupe los ponga en mute y por ende pues no vas a poder escuchar los otros canales que tu quieres ampliar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2015)

LuisTesla dijo:


> ohh! Sorpresa resulta que es el mismo integrado que utiliza un modelo superior que es 7.1 , no solo eso, viene preparado para decodificar 7.1 canales.
> 
> Esto yo no lo sabia, es nuevo para mi, pero la conclusión logica es que para modelos mas economicos solo activan pocas funciones del chip aunque este sirva para hacer mas cosas.








En muchas oportunidades es así, solo que no alcanza con desactivar partes del chip, sino también eliminan componentes que serían supefluos con esas funciones desactivadas... tal como puede verse en tu PCB.​ 


LuisTesla dijo:


> Otro Dato curioso, es que en el display se pueden los sectores con las funciones de salidas de canal, por supuesto que nunca se iluminan.
> 
> Una pregunta seria, es posible con el datasheet del Integrado , activar las funciones faltantes completando el pcb???  (pregunta de un ignorante en esta materia)


Habría que tener no solo el datasheet del integrado, sino también el "service manual" del equipo completo para analizar que es lo que falta en el PCB... y probablemente sea necesario conseguir el firmware del chip para habilitar las funciones desactivadas.


----------



## LuisTesla (Ene 28, 2015)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg,  es verdad en el PCB se pueden observar los espacios para componentes.

Creo que a corto plazo me interesa eliminar un crossover fijo que trae el sistema, este tiene una frecuencia de cruce en 150hz entre los 5 parlantes satelitales y el subwoofer,  lo que hace que no se pueda trabajar con solo 2 Bafles frontales en configuracion stereo, sin  dejar de depender del subwoofer. 

Ademas tambien creo que es una frecuencia de corte un poco alta para un subwoofer de Home Theater y para los parlantes satelitales (sobre todo el central y los frontales )

Para los interesados adjunto Datasheet del Integrado y Manual Service del Sintoamplificador


----------



## fcc092 (Abr 12, 2015)

Muchachos!
Recien me consegui un Sony Str-Kg700 usado completito con todos los parlantes originales, y resulta que prende y permite elegir todas las opciones como deberia hacer normalmente, pero no se escucha nada de nada, subo el volumen al maximo y ni siquiera se escucha un poco. ¿Alguna idea de donde me conviene comenzar a revisar? Porque no me aparece modo "Protect" o algo asi que vi que le suele suceder a estos Homes cuando se quema la proteccion interna que lleva.

Ah, tambien me di cuenta que el parlante frontal izquierdo habia sido reparado y cuando lo desarme descubri que le pusieron un speaker de 4 Ohm de impedancia cuando el Home se supone que es apto para 6-16 Ohms de impedancia, ¿Tendra algo que ver eso? O sea, ¿Se habra sobreexigido el recibidor y habra volado algun componente?

Desde ya mil gracias por cualquier mano que me puedan dar!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2015)

las salidas pasan por unos relays, se siente que se activan? estan puetos en la placa, subi fotos


----------



## samuelpa (Abr 14, 2015)

fcc092 dijo:


> Muchachos!
> Recien me consegui un Sony Str-Kg700 usado completito con todos los parlantes originales, y resulta que prende y permite elegir todas las opciones como deberia hacer normalmente, pero no se escucha nada de nada, subo el volumen al maximo y ni siquiera se escucha un poco. ¿Alguna idea de donde me conviene comenzar a revisar? Porque no me aparece modo "Protect" o algo asi que vi que le suele suceder a estos Homes cuando se quema la proteccion interna que lleva.
> 
> Ah, tambien me di cuenta que el parlante frontal izquierdo habia sido reparado y cuando lo desarme descubri que le pusieron un speaker de 4 Ohm de impedancia cuando el Home se supone que es apto para 6-16 Ohms de impedancia, ¿Tendra algo que ver eso? O sea, ¿Se habra sobreexigido el recibidor y habra volado algun componente?
> ...


 
Hola gente amiga. A mi me esta pasando lo mismo  con mi amplificador. Empezó en algunas oportunidades a quedar mudo y lo predia lo apagaba y cuando queria funcionaba y ahora ya no mas. los relee de salida conmutan pero nada de nada ni en la salida de auriculares. no emite sonido ni de la radioni tampoco de algunas de las entradas. Alguien me podra orientar?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 14, 2015)

El echo que se activen no significa que conduzcan, con el tiepo se arruinan y no dejan parsar seña, para este tipo de cosas hay que hacerse un pegeño generador de señal a pilas(inyector de señales) y un pequeño ampli para seguir dicha señal y ver dondde se interrumpe.
si se tiene un generador y osciloscopio muhco mejor obviamente


----------



## samuelpa (Abr 14, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El echo que se activen no significa que conduzcan, con el tiepo se arruinan y no dejan parsar seña, para este tipo de cosas hay que hacerse un pegeño generador de señal a pilas(inyector de señales) y un pequeño ampli para seguir dicha señal y ver dondde se interrumpe.
> si se tiene un generador y osciloscopio muhco mejor obviamente



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a probar seguir como me decís. Pero No es raro que tampoco se escuche por la salida de auricular?



Incluso me parece mas raro aun que todos los relee fallen juntos. ya que no tengo salida en ninguna de todas las que tienen. Pero si puede estar fallan algo que lleve la señal a los transistores de potencia?


----------



## fcc092 (Abr 16, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta pandacba! No habia contestado porque recien hoy tuve tiempo de ponerme a jugar con el osciloscopio y el sinto como para buscar fallas.

La cosa es asi, ni bien toco el boton de encendido se escucha el relé de la placa que el manual de service llama "standby" que es que deja pasar corriente al resto del equipo (es un relé de color negro), unos segundos despues se escucha pegar otro relé que no puedo detectar si son todos los otros a la vez o si es alguno en particular pero segun me dijo un amigo que tiene el sony str 685 es normal que tarde unos segundos en escuchar pegar esos reles porque aparentemente hace un chequeo de si no esta muy fuerte antes de mandarlo a los parlantes (o eso entiendo yo del esquematico)

Hoy, con el osciloscopio que tengo me puse a probar en las entradas y salidas de los preamplificadores (los transistores de potencia los stk350-530) y no llega ni sale nada de nada, no aparece ni siquiera una señal debil en la entrada y menos en la salida.
Antes de esos preamplificadores segun el esquematico del manual de service de sony (el que subieron mas arriba) esta el integrado BD3471KS2 (El procesador de audio analogico) que se encarga de leer las distintas entradas y mandarlas a los stk. Entonces probe mandar una nota a la entrada de uno de los stk desde mi celular con una aplicacion que es un generador de tonos y con un cable que arme. La cuestion es que el volumen del aparato estaba en 1 y sin embargo ni bien mande la nota salio un ruido re zarpado en fuerte, despues del cagazo que me pegue lo probe de nuevo y paso lo mismo, entonces como vi que era muy fuerte el sonido que salia del parlante no probe mas por miedo a hacer merda el parlante jaja. Despues me quede con la duda de si habia puesto el volumen del celu en el minimo o si me olvide, mañana o el sabado si tengo tiempo pruebo de nuevo a ver que onda. Por otro lado los Stk estan levantando temperatura, ponele que en unos 3-5min que dejo el equipo encendido ya estan calientes como para que te queme los dedos. Eso es normal? Estarán en corto? Como los pruebo?

Tambien me llama la atención que no llegue sonido desde el integrado, si bien todavia no saque la placa principal del chasis como para buscar y testear anomalias en la parte de abajo, existe la posibilidad de que se halla quemado? En internet googlee y no vi a nadie que le halla pasado algo parecido con este o con cualquier otro sony parecido.

Saludos y disculpen lo extenso de lo que escribi! jaja 



Aca encontre un video de una reparacion de otro modelo de sintoaplificador de sony pero me dio una idea bastante interesante:
you tube . com/watch?v=OEmxfNzTnsQ

En el minuto 9:25 empieza a mostrar como esta por debajo la placa principal y se nota que tiene en la parte de los Stk como mas oscuro supuestamente debido a las altas temperaturas que levantan estos bichos, la recomendacion que dice en el video es repasar todas las soldaduras de las zona por si alguna se aflojó, mañana voy a probar eso y tambien en la zona del integrado de procesamiento de audio analogico y les cuento que pasó...

Saludos!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 19, 2015)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Gracias Dr. Zoidberg,  es verdad en el PCB se pueden observar los espacios para componentes.
> 
> Creo que a corto plazo me interesa eliminar un crossover fijo que trae el sistema, este tiene una frecuencia de cruce en 150hz entre los 5 parlantes satelitales y el subwoofer,  lo que hace que no se pueda trabajar con solo 2 Bafles frontales en configuracion stereo, sin  dejar de depender del subwoofer.
> 
> ...




La idea de este post es muy parecida a la tuya....yo tengo este equipo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-5-1-sistema-2-vias-biamplificado-sub-128953/


----------



## fcc092 (Abr 19, 2015)

Bueno gente, resulta que ayer me puse a hacer un par de pruebas mas:

-Volvi a intentar inyectarle sonido a la entrada de uno de los STK pero esta vez en vez de hacerlo con un cable agarrado con mi mano temblorosa, le solde un cable al borne positivo del capacitor C710 que es de donde viene la señal del canal frontal izquierdo que sale desde el micro BD3471KS2, y usando ese cable mas uno que tire a la chapa del gabinete me arme una ficha miniplug de 3,5mm que conecte el celular, cuestion, puse musica al mínimo de volumen y se escuchaba excelente! Lo que si, al girar la perilla de volumen del sintoamplificador no subia ni bajaba el volumen porque el encargado de hacer eso el el micro BD3471KS2. Asi que con esto confirme mi teoria de que esta todo impecable en el aparato salvo el micro que esta quemado o no le esta llegando corriente.

-Entonces, me puse a ver en el esquematico de donde viene la alimentacion del micro, resulta que se alimenta de +7v y -7v que vienen de los dos reguladores de tension que estan justo atras de los STKs. Medi la tension de salida en ambos y las resistencias tipo "fusible" que conectan a la alimentacion del micro para ver que estaba fallando. El regulador que tenia que tirar -7v me tiro unos -8,07v aprox y la resistencia R488 que es de 2,2Ω me tiro unos 1,7Ω, cuestion le estaba llegando al micro casi -8v cuando segun la hoja de datos del micro el rango de tension en el que funciona es de -7v a -7,75v, por eso me la juego a que se quemo el micro. Ademas tiene unos manchones raros en su superficie (como si fuera de flux chamuscado) que en las fotos que adjunto se puede apreciar, sin embargo no huele a quemado y cuando dejo prendido un rato el aparato se siente que levanta un poco de temperatura como si estuviera funcionando, asi que capaz no esta del todo quemado pero si esta dañado lo suficiente como para que no procese el sonido de su entrada.

-Tambien aproveche que estaba revisando abajo y repasé todas las soldaduras de los STK, de los Boosters, y de los reguladores de 7v.... Obviamente cuando volvi a armar todo eso tampoco hizo que el sinto funcionara por arte de magia...

-Y otra cosa que hice es agregarle un cooler para que les tire aire justo arriba de los STKs y los reguladores de 7v porque ahi calienta todo bastante y no hay ningun tipo de disipador a diferencia de los Boosters que si tienen hasta pasta termica. Igual cuando logre hacer andar al bicho este si veo que tambien hace falta un cooler ahi se lo mando que total tengo un par dando vuelta jaja 

Y bien, asi que ayer ya me encargue un BD3471KS2 de UTSOURCE.NET por US$6,5 + US$4 de envio (regaladisimo el precio! Porque en Amazon lo vi por 80 libras ), y probablemente este llegando para mediados/finales de Mayo, asi que ahora me toca guardar todo y esperar...


Saludos!


----------



## LuisTesla (Abr 19, 2015)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> La idea de este post es muy parecida a la tuya....yo tengo este equipo
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-5-1-sistema-2-vias-biamplificado-sub-128953/



Hola IVAN,  lo que quiero es encontrar el crossover activo de los 5 parlantes para que queden por decirlo asi Full range,  o por lo menos los canales frontales. No he tenido  tiempo aun de leer bien el manual service para saber que tengo que tocar.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 19, 2015)

Fijate en el IC400 las patas:

77 GND
76 Left-out
75 Right-out

Estas son las salidas estéreo normales


----------



## LuisTesla (Abr 29, 2015)

Le pegue una mirada rapida al manual, y está complicado entenderlo por mi parte, voy a seguir investigando, gracias por la ayuda.



Aqui la prueba, una foto que tomé al display mostrando las funciones que no tiene activadas este Sintoamplificador de 5.1 canales


----------



## fcc092 (May 3, 2015)

Luis, no entiendo muy bien que es lo que queres hacer, pero si lo que queres es convertir el StrKG700 en 7.1 y agregarle HDMI va a ser bastante laburo.

Para la parte de HDMI tendrias que abrir el service manual en la pagina 24 que ahi esta el pcb para mandarlo a hacer y en la serigrafia tenes los componentes que lleva. Por lo pronto pareciera ser que los componentes esos no son muy dificiles de conseguir pero por como estan las cosas en argentina lo mas probable es que tardes en conseguir todo. Lo que si, conseguir el IC5001 creo que te va a dar un poco de dolor de cabeza.
Para corroborar todo tenes en la pag. 25 el diagrama esquematico de construccion con todo el cablerio y los componentes, la pag. 54 y 55 con el listado de componentes y la pag. 18 el diagrama en bloques de comportamiento de esa placa.
Tendrias que construir toda esa plaquita, luego tendrias que conectarla a la placa digital (la que esta en la pagina 22), despues tendrias que hacer los agujeros en el gabinete en la parte trasera para que se puedan conectar los hdmi y listo el pollo! 
Lo que no te sabria decir porq no tengo mi sinto andando como para verificar es si va a ser necesario reprogramar la placa digital para que tenga esa funcionalidad porque lo mas probable es que no este activada, en eso no te puedo ayudar porque habria que investigar un poco.

Para lograr 7.1 ya es mas bardero, primero porque te van a faltar una banda de componentes (algunos dificiles de conseguir y otros bastante caros) y segundo porque en el pdf de service de este modelo no figuran que componentes son. Lo bueno es que la placa principal ya tiene todos los agujeros hechos con la serigrafia hecha, asi que es cuestion de conseguir el pdf de service de algun modelo superior a este pero de la misma epoca, o sea para que comparta la misma placa base porque como te daras cuenta los de Sony diseñaron una sola placa y en funcion del modelo le sueldan unos u otros componentes (Por eso hasta en el display te aparece para mas parlantes y para hdmi).
La otra que podes hacer sino es ver las patas de las salidas del IC400 (pag. 27 del manual) y te vas a dar cuenta que hay dos que se llaman SBR y SBL (serian pines 19 y 20 respectivamente) que tienen las pistas soldadas y todo (fijate en las fotos que yo subi) pero van a R631 (el pin20) y la otra (el pin19) a un hueco donde tendria que haber un componente, de ahi en mas tenes que seguir el caminito y buscar que componentes faltan.
Otro gran dilema es el disipador, si te fijas bien no llega hasta el final de la placa, por lo que los dos transistores que tendrias que agregar te van a quedar flotando y les tendrias que armar algo para que no calienten. Y para rematarla, tambien vas a tener que agregar otro terminal doble al gabinete para conectar ahi los dos parlantes nuevos.

Cuestion, a mi entender la veo muy dificil, me parece que gastarias mucha plata y capaz ni siquiera te ande, ademas no te olvides que existe la posibilidad de que halla que re-programar el micro de la placa digital lo cual hace falta un debbuger especial y el codigo que no creo que se consiga asi nomas. Sino no la re-programas no tendrias forma de seleccionar que sea en 7.1, salvo que hagas algun tipo de by-pass para que este siempre activado y apagues vos esos parlantes desenchufandolos o algo por el estilo.

Bueno, no soy un experto, pero con mis conocimientos hasta ahi puedo aportar, espero que sirva de algo! 

Un abrazo!


----------



## LuisTesla (May 4, 2015)

Excelente explicacion fcc092 !!!! . muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo . estuve viendolo al manual como vos me decis, la verdad que el HDMI lo iba a Obviar, y solo iba a hacer salidad se deñal de lo parlantes que faltan.  Pero con el tema componentes y sobre todo no haber pensado el tema de la reprogramacion de los integrados veo que es poco viable hacer esta modificacion. Sobre todo aca en Argentina ....

Gracias otravez, un abrazo!!


----------



## cyverlarva (May 4, 2015)

Antes de que te vuelvas loco, hay algunas cosas que no sabes, primero un sistema 7.1 no tiene 7 canales discretos + 1 canal para bajas frecuencias, el 7.1 es un 5.1 con dos canales extras que se generan de forma matricial, si existe un sistema 6.1 con 6 canales discretos que es el DTS-ES + 1 canal para bajas frecuencias. En sintesis, tener 7 canales de audio solo te sirve cuando tenes una sala muy grande y tenes que generar un efecto trasero mas convincente. Lo contradictorio del equipo que tenes es que dispone de poca potencia como para sonorizar una sala lo suficientemente grande como para que necesites 7 canales. Cine no es musica, por lo que mas que 7 canales es mejor disponer de un muy buen control de los retardos de tiempo entre canales delanteros y traseros, tener parlantes de alta sensibilidad para no estar al limite siempre, mira que en una banda de sonido tenes una dinamica de la gran siete, y ahi necesitas que el sinto no agache.
Mi consejo es usa ese sinto de pre. Yo tuve varios de la gama baja de Sony y como procesador  van barbaro, tiene convertidores 24/192 lo que te permite decodificar cualquier cosa, tiene un buen pre y selector de fuentes, tiene control remoto, y un buen sistema de calibracion. Decodifica varios formatos multicanal, cosa que podes enchufarle la pc y te lee hasta una feta de salame, armate un divisor resistivo para poder usar las salidas de parlante como salida de linea, y usar un ampli externo. 
Yo lo use asi varios años.

Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (May 4, 2015)

Hola cyverlarva,  
Coincido completamente, el tema de hacerlo 7.1 era para probar ese sistema con un solo amplificador. El equipo lo estoy usan en una sala mediana y anda muy bien. 
Como decís los sony tiene buen procesador, el integrado de este modelo viene en varios de gama media alta. 
Lo de usarlo como pre amplificador, lo habia pensado, el tema del divisor resistivo no lo manejo. Aun asi este sintoamplificador viene con un crossover activo en 150hz que todavia no se si se puede eliminar.


----------



## sergiot (May 7, 2015)

Me leí todo el post y la verdad que está muy bueno.

Solo una pequeña aclaración, las señales de audio en 7.1 solo viajan por hdmi, por óptico o coaxil solo llega hasta 6.2


----------



## LuisTesla (May 7, 2015)

Exacto,  esos 8 canales independientes (7.1) solo pueden ser transmitidos por HDMI de manera digital, u 8 cables RCA.  Este es un 7.1 que se emula matricialmente a traves del sistema Dolby Prologic IIx .  

De todas maneras cuantos titulos de peliculas vienen en 7.1 canales reales.  Ademas pocas logran utilizarlo completamente y de manera efectiva.


----------



## sergiot (May 7, 2015)

No he escuchado un sistema 7.1 aún, de lo que tengo entre música y películas, muy pocos temas en bluray con dts 7.1 y si muchas películas en bluray con dts hd master con 7.1, si justifica pasar a 7.1 no lo se, por ahora sigo con mi 5.1, que cada tanto le meto mano para ir mejorando cositas sutiles, prefiero un buen 5.1 a un mediocre 7.1.


----------



## toronjiushhh (May 7, 2015)

Hola! yo tengo un STR-K685... el cual es 5.2... puesto que al igual que este tiene 2 salidas de subwoffer... cuando lo adopte de la basura no prendia... resoldando prendio y tambien funcionaron todas las salidas...

Lo unico que cometi el error de hacerle un factory reset y no tengo ni el control para configurarlo ni el microfono para el auto config


----------



## fcc092 (May 9, 2015)

toronjiushhh: Por si te sirve de algo en mercadolibre se vende el microfonito para la auto calibracion nuevo a $300:

articulo.mercadolibre . com . ar/MLA-557783306-microfono-auto-calibracion-sony-muteki-_JM

Sino me imagino que con cualquier microfono mas o menos digno lo podes hacer enchufandolo en la entrada de "Auto Cal Mic" (abajo del boton de encendido) y luego tocando el boton de "Autocal" que esta a la izquierda de la perilla de volumen...

salu2


----------



## fcc092 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bueno gente, tardó pero al fin tengo mi home funcionando!!! 
Estuve todo el dia probandolo y suena muy bien, la verdad es que es muy buen equipo, para escuchar musica y pelis va como piña!

Al final el problema que tenia mi sinto era que estaba quemado el micro IC400 (Integrado BD3471KS2) porque los dos reguladores de +7v y -7v estaban entregando algo asi como +7,8v y -8,02v, cuando la tolerancia del micro es de ±6,5v a ±7,5v
Entonces le cambie los dos reguladores (a US$2 cada uno en utsource) y el micro ($315 pesos en dicomse s.a., que fue literalmente el unico lugar que consegui porque ni siquiera en china tenian stock), y por ahora funciona de maravilla, tenia mis dudas de si algo mas estaba quemado pero por lo pronto todo esta bien.

Bueno gente, mil gracias para los que me dieron una mano!

Un abrazoo! 





LuisTesla dijo:


> Hola cyverlarva,
> Coincido completamente, el tema de hacerlo 7.1 era para probar ese sistema con un solo amplificador. El equipo lo estoy usan en una sala mediana y anda muy bien.
> Como decís los sony tiene buen procesador, el integrado de este modelo viene en varios de gama media alta.
> Lo de usarlo como pre amplificador, lo habia pensado, el tema del divisor resistivo no lo manejo. Aun asi este sintoamplificador viene con un crossover activo en 150hz que todavia no se si se puede eliminar.



Luis, no le di mucha bola a lo que antes decias de quitar el crossover del sinto, no te entiendo bien, ¿tu idea es lograr que todos los parlantes tiren todos los rangos de frecuencia? ¿O sea que el bajo te lo tire tambien en los parlantes frontales y traseros, y en el subwoofer los agudos, algo asi como un 2.0? Si es asi me parece una mala idea, los parlantes que trae el equipo estan pensados para sacar un determinada frecuencia de sonido en cada uno, podrias dañar los parlantes o el subwoofer. Ademas, el micro IC400 se encarga de recibir todas las entradas del equipo (incluso las digitales ya procesadas e interpretadas), luego de seleccionar una de todas ellas, tambien y desarmarlas en los distintos parlantes, es algo asi como un multiplexor que tambien es control de volumen digital y separador del sonido en los parlantes. Por lo tanto no creo que puedas hacer eso que decis, o por lo menos si es eso a lo que te referis.
Y por ultimo, si bien apenas pude usar el equipo desde ayer, tengo entendido que con el control remoto o en el mismo panel del sinto podes seleccionar que reproduzca en 2 canales, aunque el subwoofer no lo podes anular porque lo usa de todas formas. En el manual de las instrucciones de operacion del HT-DDWG700 en la pagina 38 esta explicado eso que te digo.

Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola fcc092 felicitaciones por la reparación.

Con respecto a eliminar el crossover activo, es asi como decis, quiero que las salidas frontales reproduzcan toda la gama de respuesta. Asi poder usarlo como un sinto 2.0 pero logicamente con otros parlantes. En el modo de 2ch que tiene, lo unico que hace es usar los 2 frontales pero siempre el subwoofer estara activo, y los frontales funcionaran hasta 150hz


----------



## sergiot (Jun 5, 2015)

Luis, eso sucede en los equipos en donde no tenes la opción de configurar los bafles, son equipos en donde ya tiene predefinido que se usaran con bafles muy chicos, en los equipos mas sofisticados, para decirlo de alguna manera, estos no venían con bafles por lo tanto las opciones de corte, o no, de los bafles las elegías a gusto de cada uno o por las características de los bafles.


----------



## fcc092 (Jul 21, 2015)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Hola fcc092 felicitaciones por la reparación.
> 
> Con respecto a eliminar el crossover activo, es asi como decis, quiero que las salidas frontales reproduzcan toda la gama de respuesta. Asi poder usarlo como un sinto 2.0 pero logicamente con otros parlantes. En el modo de 2ch que tiene, lo unico que hace es usar los 2 frontales pero siempre el subwoofer estara activo, y los frontales funcionaran hasta 150hz



Luis, perdon que no tuve tiempo de contestar, estuve con muy ocupado con laburo y examenes y colgué jaja.

Mira, estuve pensando en lo que queres hacer, y se me ocurre que podrias soldar un par de cables a lo bestia justo antes de los preamplificadores y armarte una ficha miniplug stereo de 3,5mm. Por ejemplo, si queres conectar a los bafles en la parte de atras en FR y FL y tenes 2.0, tendrias que armar una ficha conectando el canal izquierdo a la pata 6 (IN1) del STK350 del medio (serigrafia IC701), el canal derecho a la pata 8 (IN2) de ese mismo preamplificador, y por ultimo la masa compartida (GND) a la pata 7 (o lo cabeza como hice yo, en el chasis jaja). De esta forma no estarias pasando el audio por el micro IC400 que te copiaba las bajas frecuencias al subwoofer y estarias sacando la señal 2.0 pura y amplificada a los bafles. La cagada de esto es que te va a quedar sin control de volumen ni selector de entrada de audio ya que esto lo hacia el micro, o sea que en vez de un sintoamplificador te va a quedar solo un amplificador stereo con solo una entrada. 

Ahora de lo que no estoy seguro es del crossover, yo calculo que eso debe estar en todos los capacitores y resistencias que estan antes de esas entradas IN1 e IN2 de los preamp, que deben tener la funcion de filtrar la señal que sale del IC400, porque despues de lo que se puede observar en el circuito no hay nada que te haga de filtro o por lo menos yo no encuentro nada....

Espero que te sirva...

Un abrazo!


----------



## negrolam (Ago 5, 2015)

Como les va? Estuve leyendo en el foro sobre el home theater sony str-kg700 les hago una consulta, yo tengo uno mi hija en un descuido dejo caer el parlante trasero el SL funciona da sonido pero se escucha mas bajo que los demás, sabrán si eso tiene solución? si es complicado de arreglarlo? Desde ya les agradezco y mil disculpas por las molestias ocasionadas...Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

Lo desarmaste cómo para ver que le pasó ?

Quizás se soltó el parlante y toca el cono en algún lado


----------



## negrolam (Ago 5, 2015)

Primero muchas gracias por responder... Te comento le saque el único tornillo que tiene el parlante y no hay forma de desarmarlo sigue tan firme como si lo tuviese puesto, lo agito como para comprobar si hay algo suelto y nada... Hay alguna forma de desarmar estos parlantitos?


----------



## fcc092 (Ago 5, 2015)

Hola negro, como estas?
Por lo general, los parlantes cuando suenan mas bajo de lo normal de lo que solian hacer es porque se despegó, se abolló o se rompió el cono (el carton o la membrana de papel/plastico que se mueve al sonar), sino tambien puede que sea porque algo esta tocando sobre el cono y no lo permite moverse libremente (como ya te dijeron antes).
Por eso abrilo y revisa a ver que tiene. Para abrirlo tenes que hacer palanca a la reja negra que tiene en el frente para desprenderla del resto de la carcaza, con un destornillador o una aguja de crochet muy fina podes hacerlo. Ojo, si llega a estar despegado no uses gotita o pegamento asi nomas, tene en cuenta que un poco de pegamento mal puesto puede desbalancear el cono provocando que suene incluso peor de lo que estaba, asi que cuidado!
Bueno, espero haber ayudado, y cualquier cosa no dudes en prrguntar..

Abrazo!
Fernando


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 9, 2015)

fcc092 dijo:


> Mira, estuve pensando en lo que queres hacer, y se me ocurre que podrias soldar un par de cables a lo bestia justo antes de los preamplificadores y armarte una ficha miniplug stereo de 3,5mm. Por ejemplo, si queres conectar a los bafles en la parte de atras en FR y FL y tenes 2.0, tendrias que armar una ficha conectando el canal izquierdo a la pata 6 (IN1) del STK350 del medio (serigrafia IC701)


 
Asi es, encontrar la parte del crossover es complicado, es una simple limitación que solo existe por que adecuan la parte electronica a las limitaciones fisicas de los parlantes.


----------

